# Old Paris in Pictures



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

We all remember someone saying "Paris Hasn't changed a bit. No big war destruction, architectural conservatism or any catastrophy has move the city from the 19th century to the 21st."

Well, is that true ? If you find old pictures from Paris, post them here. 


Eiffel Tower, 1888









Champs Elysées 1856









Palais de l'Industrie (demolished and replaced by the Grand Palais) 1865 









Porte Saint-Denis 1865









Porte Sains-Denis 1907









Pont de Solferino 1865









Arc du Caroussel 1865









Place du Caroussel 1915









Louvre 1865









Notre Dame 1865









Louvre 1885









Rue Royale 1910









Place Vendôme 1920









Eglise de la Madeline 1927
In Video

Hotel de Ville 1865









Near the Louvre 1912









Pont au Change 1920









Pont Alexandre III 1920









Avenue du Bois de Boulogne (now Avenue Foch) 1920


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Impresionante la construcción d la Eiffel tres jolie!


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Rue des Barres, 1924









Exposition universelle, 1900









Pont des Invalides, 1900









Champs de Mars, 1900


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Boulevard Saint-Martin, ~1910









Map of the omnibus service (tramway tracked by horse, as above) in 1828









Avenue de l'Opera, ~1900









Rue de Rivoli, ~1910









Galleries Lafayette, ~1900









Rue Lafayette, 1910









Champs Elysées, ~1910









Avenue de l'Opera, ~1910









Quai de Javel, 1910









Rue de Belleville, 1903









Avenue du Bois de Boulogne (now Foch), 1918









Subway Station, 1909









Boulevard Voltaire, 1905









Rue de l'Ermitage, 1913









Rue des Noyers, 1905









Rue Bagnolet, 1908


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Boulevard de Belleville, 1908









Rue de Belleville, 1900









Cours de Vincennes, 1906









Boulevard de Charonne, 1905









Quai de Seine, 1900









Rue Sorbier, 1911









Faubourg du temple, ~1910









Avenue Philippe Auguste, ~1910









Rue de Belleville, 1905









Rue de Belleville, ~1905









Rue de Ménilmontant, 1911









Courtesy of CPA91


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Place Gambetta, 1909









Rue Chevreau, 1905









Rue Sorbier, 1906









Boulevard de Ménilmontant, 1906









Rue de la Réunion, 1906









Métropolitan, 1906









Gare Saint-Lazard, 1910









Rue de la Paix, 1906









Courtesy of CPA91


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris Exposition: Trocadero Palace and Park, Paris, France, 1900 par Brooklyn Museum, sur Flickr



Statue of Liberty - 1885 par digirose, sur Flickr



Hippolyte Bayard. Le Moulin de la Petit Tour. 1839 par González-Alba, sur Flickr


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Rue Moll, 1919









Boulevard Saint-Martin, 1914









Place de la Concorde, 1903









Place Vendôme, ~1910









Rue de Rivoli, ~1910









Place de la République, 1904









Rue de Lyon, 1903


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

(Reserved)


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Boulevard Pasteur & Avenue de Breteuil, 1910


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice selection of vintage pics from Paris...thanks for posting.:cheers:


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_


nain-bleu said:



Boulevard Pasteur & Avenue de Breteuil, 1910








Click to expand...

This is a really exceptional image. Viewed large it shows more of the detail. Nicely done_


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

donquichotedelmedina said:


> _
> 
> This is a really exceptional image. Viewed large it shows more of the detail. Nicely done_


Here is the link to the high resolution picture.


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

C'est rassurant de savoir que la majorité de ces photographies pourrait encore être prise de nos jours. On ne peut que se réjouir que les aléas de la guerre et de la mode aient échoué ici à Pairs quand ils ont triomphé dans pas mal d'autres grandes capitales européennes et mondiales.


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Place des Vosges, 1842 c









On top of Notre Dame, 1853









Rue Saint-Maur, 1848


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Place Vendôme, 1871


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Our City of Lights is just so beautiful and impressive!


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

1910


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Pas mal la statue de la liberté ensuite offerte aux américains / Nice to see the statue of liberty given to the Americans as a present after the expo.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

C'est magnifique! Great thread, thank you for sharing all these impressions! kay:

Where did you get them from?


And what's the name of the big white palace-like structure to the left here? Was it part of the Expo?


----------



## eu (Oct 23, 2004)

erbse said:


> And what's the name of the big white palace-like structure to the left here? Was it part of the Expo?


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/Expo_1900_Paris_-_Plan_Pratique.jpg

It was the "palace" for hygiene and army (yeah, it seems strange :lol.


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Some BA for your distraction.


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

nain-bleu said:


> Champs de Mars, 1900


Wow, incredible structures! What where these?


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

1772 said:


> Wow, incredible structures! What where these?


See post 21


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

nain-bleu said:


> See post 21


Wasn't sure if it was the same structure. 
Is there anywhere one can get more info on the structures of the Expo?


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*1910 Great Flood of Paris*

Avenue Montaigne, Paris, France, 1910 by Photox0906, on Flickr


A hundred years ago... by Pasacallia, on Flickr


Paris Inondé. Rue de Bourgogne (1910) by pellethepoet, on Flickr


Crue de la Seine. Paris. Pres de Pont Royal (1910) by pellethepoet, on Flickr


Paris Under the Waters: Wading Through the Seine (1910) by postaletrice, on Flickr


Passerelle Établie Dans la Rue de Bourgogne vers le Palais Bourbon (Chambre des Dèputés), Crue de La Seine, Paris Janvier-Février 1910 by jordipostales, on Flickr


Interieur de la Gare d´Austerlitz, Vue Prise du Métro, Crue de La Seine, Paris 1910 by jordipostales, on Flickr


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

1772 said:


> Wasn't sure if it was the same structure.
> Is there anywhere one can get more info on the structures of the Expo?


I was talking about this link : 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/Expo_1900_Paris_-_Plan_Pratique.jpg

Which is a map of the Exposition's buildings.


----------



## techiejohnson (Jan 31, 2012)

Paris is a city of dreams!!..Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

something is missing here :wink2:









photo: parissecretetinsolite.unblog.fr









photo:wikimedia


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Too bad for the Tuileries...but what a pespective its destruction made !


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, there are plans to rebuilt it, but I agree that as the The Tuileries Garden looks now is much better than the palace.

btw some part of furniture from Tuileries still exists, there are stored in warehouses and from a part from old palace was built a new palace en Corse, Château de la Punta


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

There are also plans to rebuild the Château de Saint-Cloud.

Before the bombing of 1870:









http://chateausaintcloud.wifeo.com/le-dernier-etat-connu-sous-napoleon-iii.php


Tomorrow?









http://www.reconstruisonssaintcloud.fr/Photographiesduchateau.html


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Quai de Conti, 1925









Fontaine Saint-Michel, 1865









Gare de l'Est, 1914









Moulin Rouge, 1947









Petit Palais, 1924









Place de Clichy, 1915









Place de l'Opéra, 1914









Place d'Iéna, 1919









Place du Panthéon, 1890









Rue de Rome, 1935


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great comparisons, thanks for sharing! *But please provide the sources of the images you post here, thank you!* 



nain-bleu said:


> I was talking about this link :
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/Expo_1900_Paris_-_Plan_Pratique.jpg
> 
> Which is a map of the Exposition's buildings.


Absolutely... Freaking... Gorgeous! Imagine all this, just built for the Expo!

And they intended to tear it all down afterwards, including the Eiffel Tower! Now imagine that!

Too bad those times are over. How I'd love to see such structures erected again all over the globe.


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

erbse said:


> Great comparisons, thanks for sharing! *But please provide the sources of the images you post here, thank you!*


Will do. Until now, most of the pictures were from Historypin.com. The others had the watermark in the picture (page 1).


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, merci.


Unbelievably awesome set of photochrome views of the World Expo 1900 in Paris (by the Brooklyn Museum):

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/brooklyn_museum/sets/72157604656089762/*


The German Pavilion :drool: (The Spanish to the right)


Paris Exposition: German Pavilion, Paris, France, 1900 von Brooklyn Museum auf Flickr


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

35 Boulevard des Capucines, 1860


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Champs de Mars, 1863


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Gare de l'est, 2 août 1914


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Why the railway station was connected with that building across the street?


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Boulevard Saint-Michel


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Eglise de la Madeleine, 1912


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

nain-bleu said:


> Rue des Barres, 1924


Damn, this is wonderful! Very nice and interesting thread


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

Really impressive photos..


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Damn, this is wonderful! Very nice and interesting thread


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Can we have more of these photos? this is so great )))


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Hôtel de Cluny, 1895



















Eglise de la Trinité, ~1915


















Rue Piat, ~1900


















Rue Littré, ~1900

















Source : wikipedia and a flickr account i'll write as soon as I find it again.


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

De Sergey Larenkov.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice!

But very little really has changed.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates...:cheers2:


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Hôtel de Ville, 1871


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Very interesting thread indeed. And yes, not much have changed in the historical parts of Paris.

:cheers:


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Champs Elysées, 1871


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Rue de Rivoli, 1871


















Historical reference


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Place Vendôme, 1871


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Rue Royale, 1871


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Eglise Saint-Etienne du Mont, 1912


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Gaumont Palace, 1912


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Rue des Saules, 1911


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Place de la Madeleine, 1914









Rue du Faubourg St-Denis, 1914

















Rue de la Paix, 1919

















Rue du Bac

















Rue de l'école Polytechnique

















Rue de Rivoli


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Here's something a bit different - video of Paris in 1967, courtesy of a Monkees episode! :lol:






Warning: Episode has no plot whatsoever, but there's some decent street scenes.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos and video from Old Paris....thanks. :cheers:


----------



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Rue Saint-Lazare, 1903









Gare Saint-Lazare, ~1900









Boulevard des Italiens, 1910









Porte de Montreuil, 1907









1904









Rue Monge, ~1910









Place de la République, 1916









Rue de Rome, ~1910









Boulevard Montmartre et des Italiens, ~1910









Place Saint-Michel, ~1910









Avenue de Clichy, 1914









Passy, 1901


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The only truly relevant skyline of Paris:









Blue hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

With that other skyline:









Fin de journée sur Paris by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------

